# Plantar Fasciitis and Horseback riding



## woman_in_shoe (Jun 29, 2008)

My question to the readers is this: Are there any readers who have either experienced Plantar Fasciitis and then found relief through riding? Or how many readers who ride are there who have Plantar Fasciitis?

Back in January I went skating with my kids and injured the bottom of my foot. Over the past few months it has steadily gotten worse. Finally I went to the Dr and was diagnosed with Plantar Fasciitis a very painful infamation of the Plantar Fasciia. I was given special orthodics, a boot to wear at night and instructions on how to tape my foot etc. Nothing brought me relief until I started riding after a thirty year hiatus. By the second week I began to notice that I was experiencing relief after having spent about an hour and a half riding two different horses. It was about at that time that it occured to me that posting would provide the kind of exercise and stretching needed to possibly help my poor sore foot. "heels down and posting" This was helpig to stretch my poor muscles etc in my foot and back of calves. 
The pain returned again after spending to much time on my feet but once again I found relief in the saddle. I spent a lot of time on my feet these past few days and am looking forward to being able to go out to the stable again on Monday.
I did an online search and found a blog by an orthopedic surgeon who developed the same condition after her horse was injured and she stopped riding for a few weeks. The pain went away once she started riding again.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have PF too. My doctor told me mine is from being to cheap to buy new shoes more often. He's right I wear shoes till they fall apart. If I wear flip flops for to long it really flares up. I feel your pain ! Mine seems much better since I pay close attention to my footwear.


----------



## woman_in_shoe (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you found that it feels better after you have been riding?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes it does now that you mention it :lol: I don't post (ride gaited horses) but I think the heals down equitation really helps.


----------



## woman_in_shoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*My foot hurts! Plantar fasciitis and horseback riding*

There is a blog by an orthopedic surgeon who also developed plantar fasciitis after she had to stop riding for a while and then found relief once she started riding again. I have been in contact with her and she is very exited about what I told her. She is going to be writing an article in a medical journal about it and I said that I would post my question to an online forum to see what kind of feedback I would get from the readers. Having you reply i encourageing


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You can tell her I truly believe there is something to it. In thinking back I don't think I have had a bout of pain since I started riding regular again.


----------



## woman_in_shoe (Jun 29, 2008)

You are so far the only person that has replied. Could this be because riding helps people to NOT get plantar fasciitis? This is very interesting. I am looking forward to going riding again tomorrow because I spent way to much time on my feet this past weekend while we were on a minivacation.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe its because I'm one of the few old farts on here (will be 51 this year :shock: ) :lol: I think its usually related to age or injury isn't it? I've only started riding regular, more than once a week, in the last 3 years. before that it was mostly a weekend thing.


----------



## woman_in_shoe (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Please,  I am trying to be in denial about the age thing I am 47 and my sweetie just turned 48 yesterday, (we also just celebrated our 10th anniversary the day before, a major success for a stepfamily) 

All I know is that I was in a lot of pain and then I started riding and within a week and a half the pain was subsiding. It got worse when I would spend to much time on my feet and then get better again after I rode


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Aside from my ankle problem, my left foot has been a problem as well. I've been to the Dr's for it, and they didn't come out and say that I had PF, but what they did was put me in a medicated cast, and gave me a huge walking boot for a few wks. Between the time I got the boot and cast off, and when I started riding, my foot has bothered me, but since I've been riding, I haven't noticed it as much. And honestly, I haven't noticed the fact that it hasn't bothered me until I read this thread. So yea, riding could very well possibly have a lot to do with easing the pain of PF.


----------

